# Question: Size of Bag O' Zombies Minis?



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Would anyone know how big these Zombies are? http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/412QBJKJMQL.jpg

I had plans on buying them because their cheap and there's lots of them( 100 Zombies in those bags for like $9.99, compared to GW's WF Zombies which come in squads of 20 for $35)

I had planss on using them for Zombie Scenario's I find here with a couple of friends who play 40K, and thought the Bag o Zombies!! would allow us to do it good without spending lots of money(my army alone I think I bought it for $3000 over the total years) my friends armies measure up to at least a quarter of that.


so, could anyone tell me if their at least 25mm? the website doesn't seem to say...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Want to say they are little green armymen size, looks like the same mold type, not sure how that compares to the GW scale


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

based on that picture i also get the feeling that they are around 10mm tall at best.


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

Bag O' Zombies are slightly smaller than 40k, probably around 25mm. I use them though and they are really good if the size doesn't bother you. Zombies Should IMO be shriveled, skinny and shrunken corpses after all, not full healthy human size.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

The144thCadianPlatoon said:


> Bag O' Zombies are slightly smaller than 40k, probably around 25mm. I use them though and they are really good if the size doesn't bother you. Zombies Should IMO be shriveled, skinny and shrunken corpses after all, not full healthy human size.


if there's not much of a difference(2mm for instance I don't mind) but I always thought 40K mini's were 25mm?


could you post a pic showing them in size comparison to a GW 40K mini?


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

40K minis officially are 28, though actual they're probably a bit larger than that. If you're looking for zombies at similar scale, I'd suggest Mantic's range of Undead. It's good, gives you 30 Zombies for $19,99, and has a LOT more variation than those...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

But they might look good compared to a Space Marine in size...?


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Eh, the ones he linked are all the exact same zombie in the exact same pose. It might work if you give them a slight bit of variation when painting - not so much for a zombie apocalypse, but for a model re-enactment of Thriller


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Shandathe said:


> Eh, the ones he linked are all the exact same zombie in the exact same pose. It might work if you give them a slight bit of variation when painting - not so much for a zombie apocalypse, but for a model re-enactment of Thriller




I don't want to spend an assload of money on things I'll only use for games on occasion(because most people at my club are diehard 40K fans who don't play ANYTHING but 40k) this was more or less with a group of a couple friends.


If anything I'd only be able to get in a Zombie apocalypse every so often, and besides, lol, alot of people at my club use tons of Black Reach models.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

You could play the 40k equivalent of nazi zombies? it's really fun actually >.< plus it'd get your die hard gaming club pals involved


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

they are very small compaired to gw models. i play the game they are meant for, and they would look completely out of place. they come about up to the shoulderpads of a space marine and are not 'hero scale' like gw models, so everything is actualy in proportion.

not bad if you dont mind about this, but deffinately stand out as from a different game system entirely.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

If I could get a picture of them standing next to a Marine I'd like to see that.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

un fortunately they are at my uni house....which is an hour and half away, so a photo is a no go from me.


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

I've definately seen it on the internet before, because I wanted to know this exact same thing acouple months ago. sorry Idk how to post pictures but if you search "Bag O' Zombies size comparison to 40k" or something like that on google there should be several things that come up. the-ad-man is right actually they are more closer to 20-23mm i think. If I find a chart I'll try to post it here


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually just found a picture.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Decidedly less mass to it than the Cadian trooper...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

But it would look quite good compared to a Space Marine, eh?`


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Maybe. It'd be more in line with Space Marines being giants among men, anyway. 

I still say it depends on the amount of variety he gets... That first picture, as I said, suggested you get a bag o'zombies that's all the same. Ugly, unless you're going for the aforementioned Thriller-reenactment or are just using them for tokens (and if you are, just use marshmellows or something. Cheaper, and more fun to dispose of casualties).


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

You could ALWAYS find other cool uses for those Zombies.

C:CD = Plague Bearers (Need I say more for Nurgle?)
C:CSM = Lesser Daemons (Zombies raising from the Ground to attack)
CE = Wracks (Haemonculas gotta have fucked up slaves)
C:IG = Concsripts (Perfect for the Diseased to be herded into a meat grinder or maybe ur a Chaos Guard, then they're... Zombies. YAY!)
C:IG (Again!) = Guardsman (Give them Lasguns and whatnot, BAM, Nurgle Guardsman rotting away)

See a little Imagination and you can use those damn Zombies over and over again. I for one Suggest the Mantic ones as they are A) Cooler, B) Easier to model, and C) More the correct size.

Hope that helps you sleep at night


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

That was actually my first suggestion :grin:


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

but, as I mentioned before, I'm not interested in paying an assload of money to put 100 or more Zombies on the field, but I do not want epic size Zombies, lol.

if Mantic Zombies weren't to expensive(sure, less expensive then GW's) I's use them but the problem with good models is price...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

GeneralSturnn said:


> but, as I mentioned before, I'm not interested in paying an assload of money to put 100 or more Zombies on the field, but I do not want epic size Zombies, lol.
> 
> if Mantic Zombies weren't to expensive(sure, less expensive then GW's) I's use them but the problem with good models is price...


Pic your Poison......Price vs Quality.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I've looked this up before, and although they're about the same height as a GW zombie (a little less though), they're a LOT skinnier than a GW zombie. So if you want something cheap, then they'll work great. However, it'll be pretty obvious that they're not GW zombies.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Warlock in Training said:


> Pic your Poison......Price vs Quality.



Eh, I think I'll let quality suffer on Zombies, unless I can use Plague Zombies in a regular game of 40K with an army of Chaos devoted to Khorne? in that case I'd specifically pick up Mantic/GW Zombies.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> You could ALWAYS find other cool uses for those Zombies.
> 
> C:CD = Plague Bearers (Need I say more for Nurgle?)
> C:CSM = Lesser Daemons (Zombies raising from the Ground to attack)
> ...


This coming from the guy that says daemons shouldnt have there own codex Imigination wahts that


----------

